# That’s one way to score a hat-trick...



## SuperMatt

For those unaware, a hat-trick is a fairly rare occurrence in which one scores 3 goals in one game in soccer (aka football) or hockey.

This is the first time I’ve heard of somebody scoring a hat-trick into their own goal though.









						United States vs. New Zealand - Football Match Report - February 20, 2022 - ESPN
					

Get a report of the United States vs. New Zealand 2022 SheBelieves Cup football match.




					www.espn.com
				




New Zealand's Meikayla Moore scored 3 goals into her own net in a match against the U.S. - She got one with each foot and the third using her head. Congrats?


----------



## Pumbaa

First

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1495496869513818114/

Second

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1495497516938248192/

Third

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1495503677334835202/


----------



## tobefirst

I was watching part of the game yesterday. I joined late and gradually discovered more and more details. "Three own goals? Wow. That's unbelievable. Wait, what? By the same person? No way." That's a remarkably bad day at the office for that defender. She was substituted after the last one and I don't know if that's the better move or if leaving her out there is better.


----------

